# Male V keeps marking our refrigerator...



## 2Vizslas (Sep 22, 2017)

Our 4 year old Male V keeps lifting his leg on our extra refrigerator (in the garage) and the back left tire of my car (also only when it's parked in the garage). Of course he always (and only) does it when we aren't looking. Any tips or tricks to successfully combat this behavior? Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A high chance he does not think the garage is part of the house. Other than keeping him on leash in the garage, and correcting him. I see know what else you can do.


----------



## 2Vizslas (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> A high chance he does not think the garage is part of the house. Other than keeping him on leash in the garage, and correcting him. I see know what else you can do.


He knows not to do it so much so that when we go outside and he sees that we notice it, he tucks his tail and slinks inside to his bed. We don't even have to scold him anymore.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Would you be averse to using an eCollar for avoidance training?
There also used to be a compnany that made smaller "sensors" that could placed near areas you wanted dogs and cats to avoid. Something like this:








PETSAFE Pawz Away Indoor Pet Barrier - Chewy.com


Buy PetSafe Pawz Away Indoor Pet Barrier at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





I had two males that used to mark the corner of the garage many years ago. I hid on top of the roof and watched them when my wife let them out the door. They lifted their leg, they got "zapped". It stopped after a few sessions. It was a bit of effort though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

2Vizslas said:


> He knows not to do it so much so that when we go outside and he sees that we notice it, he tucks his tail and slinks inside to his bed. We don't even have to scold him anymore.


But the is no consequences for his actions. So he continues to do it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i would try the following: play with him in the garage. give him nice treats in the garage. have a dog bed placed there and play stay in place and reward. all of this after thorough (vinegar plus enzymatic) cleaning of the garage and also after ensuring that there are no other critters there. Dogs also tend to pee on places to deter snakes or rodents.


----------

